# ND JACK RABBIT QUESTION



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Guys.. i have only lived in ND a few years but i have yet to see a jack rabbit out hunting ? i do most of my hunting east of valley city and the only place i see them is in towns like fargo ? nothing out in the country. is there that many jack rabbits around ? what county has the best population in the eastern part of nd ? thanks. marty


----------



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

are you serious? they are everywhere around Bismarck.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

trappermrd
Are you only seeing them around home after the sun goes down?

Reason I ask is I feel that is the only time they are out, 95% of the time throughout ND. I know all I have to do drive down a gravel road or 2 after sundown and they are all over..... and I think it is that way state wide. I believe the word for it is called nocturnal.

Jack rabbits are my .223's check for the scope being sited in !!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will attest... East of VC there isn't a ton. The further west you go the more you will see! Also helps if you go North a ways. Not really sure why this is.....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Their also highly cyclic, and we're coming off a "peak" in the population.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The higher the coyote population the lower the rabbit population seems to ebb. We saw a few this fall but not like we have in the past. But the number of coyotes has also increased. Couple that with the loss of CRP and like other animals habitat is critical!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

There are thousands of them by the flying j in fargo :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

bad part is that is in fargo's jurisdiction


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

i guess i have just not be hunting in the right spots. just seemed odd that i have been out 15 times this year deer hunting and pheasant hunting and have not seen one. maybe there just out after the sun goes down. i will keep my eyes open. ha ha. marty


----------

